# Bibby's house and car drenched with broken eggs.



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> *Price to pay:* Sometimes it's not easy being a star player for the Kings. Such was the case when Mike Bibby found his house and car drenched with broken eggs the other day. "It's awful that people would do something like that," said Kristy Crow, a Bibby buddy who saw the mess. "I know people are upset with the way the Kings played, but it's criminal to take it out on one person. It's not his fault. Nobody wanted to win more than Mike." Bibby lives in a gated community not far from Arco Arena. He didn't bother calling the cops to report the vandalism. "He figures it goes with the territory," Kristy said. The gates didn't offer much protection. As Kristy said, "If you know where someone lives, all you have to do is wait for someone to open the gates and drive in." ...


http://www.sacbee.com/content/news/columns/graswich/story/12872475p-13721673c.html


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

which idiot would do something like that. it better not be a mad kings fan cuz we dont want fans like that anyways. yeah were all upset but dont take it out on a player especially our best player.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Idiots... true classless jerks.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

:curse: :rocket: to the jerk!


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

This reminds me when people stole Malik Rose's championship rings and other things... the guy(s) who did this were punks, definitely morons. Hope Bibby is taking it well.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

Nephets said:


> This reminds me when people stole Malik Rose's championship rings and other things...


Whoa!?  I hope Malik got them back!


----------

